# I kinda need some advice?



## Vintage (Jun 13, 2008)

I live in california, where medical marijuana is legalized.
I just found out that it can be prescribed for any disorder that it provides relief...

My question is this...
I have been suffering from a bad stomach problem for as long as I can remember. everytime I eat I get sick, which used to lead me to going days without eating. I eventually devoloped hypoglycemia from that, so now I HAVE to eat, every few hours. and its very painful.
I have been to many doctors and none of them have known whats wrong with me.

I had a theory for awhile it might have been glutten intollerance, (for those who dont know, gluten is a type of protien found in pretty much anything except for dairy, eggs, vegies and fruits.)  

but since it makes me sick to eat, I still try to eat as little as possible...which eventually leads to my hypoglycemia going crazy and me getting really dizzy and feeling aweful. so I kinda feel like no matter what I do I feel aweful.

The pain is the absolute worst! its extreme nausea to the point that is also painful. i dont know if that made any sense.

My doctor thought for awhile it was from anxiety, but I really think it is related to food. because it pretty much always occurs after I eat. (or am brushing my teeth. but there is no way im gonna stop doing that!)
I had another doctor saying maybe it was an ulcer, and he told me a bunch of stuff to fix it.
that didnt work.
really, no doctor knows what it is and they keep guessing.

but back to my point:

I started smoking pot recently, for fun with friends. and then I noticed something, it helps my appetite a lot, (which is really good since i really am never hungry..) but I dont over eat when im on it. but it is not painful to eat at all, and its just great to finally feel that relief. on top of that, I also have really severe depression, probably one of the worst cases. and marijuana completely diminishes my depression.
I really want to talk to my doctor about this all, but I'm kinda scared to.
I'm afraid he will think i'm a druggie and take away my xanax. (which I really need because I have panic attacks really bad combined with a heart problem. my body is kinda falling apart.)

so how do I bring this up to my doctor?
My dad just started smoking pot for medical use to treat his OCD... its very very very very very severe OCD. but im afraid to ask him about what doctor he went to and how he got it and such cause i dont really want my family knowing.

I really want some sort of relief, and if i was able to do it legally I would feel a lot better. this stomach problem causes me to lose tons of weight. (I lost 20 pounds in one week before.) and for me, its nearly impossible to gain weight. im currently 115 pounds and 5'4 which is a healthy weight, but i am very afraid of it dropping any lower than that.
so I was wondering for those of you that talked to your doctors about medical marijuana, how did you talk to them about it?
and do you think I would qualify to get it?


----------



## Hick (Jun 13, 2008)

I would be/was straight up w/ the "sawbones"  "I" know what works for "me". You ARE in CA., if your present physician refuses to recommend cannabis, there's one right down the block that _will_.. 
  MJ is well known as an appetite stimulant among cancer patients.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 13, 2008)

if I were you... I would print out what you have written here and show it to your father and/or doctor... this is your health, bud....


----------



## Figurehead (Jun 13, 2008)

Also, as far as not wanting your family to know, there is NO SHAME in it.  If it's needed health wise especialy.  If it makes you feel better, justify it to YOURSELF that it is needed, honestly, I doubt anyone that loves and cares about you would judge you over it.  

My wife was so upset about HAVING to use it, yet she never had a care about wanting to use it leisurely.  I never understood that.  Now she has gotten over it and we just smoke happily.

My step mother just died 2 weeks ago from cancer.  We saw her a few days before she passed and I asked my dad if she would like/benifit from some marijuana.  He told me they had already been given some from a friend.  This is my dad, the same guy that we hid this from as teens, not thinking for one second there was anything negative about using it because the woman he loved NEEDED it, even if at that late in her cancer fight the only thing it did was comfort her.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2008)

I would try your Primary doc first. And when and if he is unwilling to recomend, then find a doc on the list I have linked. You will surely get a rec from a doc on the list.


http://www.canorml.org/prop/215physicians.html


----------



## juicebox (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude, if it helps your pain u should totally bring it up..i mean dont go to ur doctor and be all like im a pot head..but try and beat around the bush a lil.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 30, 2008)

Also don't hide it from your family, spread the word help stop the ignorance. Good luck


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 8, 2008)

First off I hope you get the relief you deserve. There are many avenues to take when it comes to finding someone to prescribe you a medical license. I don't know where in CA you are, but if you're near Oakland I would check out the club's Doctor. Also, in Santa Cruz there's another club there that would be more than happy to assist you in locating a Doctor. 

Medical marijuana is not a cure-all and I'm no Doctor but from what you wrote you would be a 'perfect' candidate for this option. Again, in my opinion formulated drugs being a mixture of different chemicals can have long term effects whereas marijuana is a herb that has grown naturally for as long as Earth itself. Medical marijuana is an awesome tool for people that cannot eat or lost their desire to eat. One case where the munchies is a good thing. Not like the late night munchies when you eat a bag of oreo cookies.

Best of luck to you and don't shield your family from your situation. Provide them with hard facts and you should all be happy campers.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I livein Oregon and I get my card for the reasons you need yours.Here all I needed was 3 months of Drs. reports and I was good to go for a yr.Now I need my reg.Dr to sign off and I am good for another yr/It is cheaper to when you renew too. I was honest with my family and my dr.I made sure they "knew" I wasnt a "pot head" haha but it was just for my stomach problems and pain..It was NOT to get stoned....and as long as they believe that ...you are good to go...hahaha Hope this help a little...Good luck
have a great day and stay safe


----------

